# New Goats - Is this normal????



## DouglasPeeps (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got my goats today.  Yea!!  They are both nubians.  One of them is a 2 year old that freshened in April and the other was born in March.  

Here is my question..........We have only been home just over an hour.....and they are SOOOOOOO   LOUD!!!  Is this normal?  It almost sounds like they are screaming!  LOL (laughing, but it really isn't funny).  I have been going out to check on them and they still yell, but if I stand right by them they quiet down.  What do I do??????

_I did talk to our nearest neighbor to let them know that we have goats and that they are "settling in"._  :/


----------



## chicken fruit (Jun 15, 2010)

Theyre NUBIANS!! Nubians are sooo loud and quite often animal control officers have investigated calls of alleged animal abuse only to find Nubian goats. lol. They are SO loud! They're known for it as a breed. 

Once they simmer down the screaming should only happen when theyre in heat. Dont worry about it. lol.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know abotu Nubians but my goats (Boar, kiko, spanish) all scream when they are stressed and when they know they are supposed to be fed/let out.

Since it is a new environment, this is causing them some stress.  The babies sound enough like human babies my nieghbor came over and checked once.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 15, 2010)

Congratulations on your goats!

I have nubian crosses and they are just as loud, but mostly when I first get home from work - they think I'll just drop everything to feed them!  Sorry, but my people family comes first! 

It's a new environment - did they come from the same breeder?  If so, that should help as they are at least used to each other...


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 15, 2010)

I had a neighbor tell me that he actually drove down to my place once to see if everything was OK, only to find that there was nobody home..  Said he kept hearing someone yell "HEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!"

Nubians.  It's who they are.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Jun 15, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your goats!
> 
> I have nubian crosses and they are just as loud, but mostly when I first get home from work - they think I'll just drop everything to feed them!  Sorry, but my people family comes first!
> 
> It's a new environment - did they come from the same breeder?  If so, that should help as they are at least used to each other...


Yes, they did come from the sale breeder.  I am sure it does help, however right now they just seem to be feeding of each other.....if one yells the other yells, and so on.  Thanks!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses.  It makes me _not as nervous _to know it is normal behavior.  I will try not to stress now.


----------



## Mea (Jun 15, 2010)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your responses.  It makes me _not as nervous _to know it is normal behavior.  I will try not to stress now.


Dunno if This will help You 'not stress'...but....We have Nubians.   Every year in the kid crop we have one...if not more, that scream             For no apparent reason.   It can reach the point that i am ready to hang them up by their long beautiful ears !      We have even had one that yodeled !!  

      Feeding time here Never comes as quickly as Any of the critters would like !    Sheep are baa-haaing.... Goaties Maaaaaaaing.... i think even the chickens get in on the ruckus, but at that point i'm too busy to pay much attention. 


  Especially if they are new to You and Your home the Nubians will be quite vocal.   We always figure about 3 days of uproar, then things semi calm down...if we're lucky.... 

   It will also take a bit of time for them to bond with each other. then that should help comfort them.   While it is hard... if at all possible i would Not run out every time they start up... that tends to re-enforce the  " Someone comes when we call "  attitude.  Goats learn quickly how to manipulate us mere humans. 

   They really are Neat creatures... and a lot of fun to try and out-guess !


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 15, 2010)

Good to know.  I am getting my first Nubian Saturday.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Jun 15, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> DouglasPeeps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you, it does help to hear!


----------



## rmbouillon (Jun 16, 2010)

Not to discourage you, but I have two bucklings (who are going to the freezer soon if it doesn't stop) that after over a month in the new pasture are still yelling at times. It may have something to do with being force weaned from their moms as they are over 3 months old and the moms were getting very skinny. All the rest yelled for 2-3 days and then calmed down.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Jun 16, 2010)

Both of the girls did much better today.  There was lots of _muaaaaing_
but not the yelling that went on yesterday.  They also quieted down MUCH quicker when we walked away each time and didn't carry on hardly at all.  So, hopefully they will continue to adjust and feel more and more comfortable each day.  

Thanks all!!!


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Jun 17, 2010)

Lol I like the yodeling goat. 

I have one that sings. A lot of muahhing goes on to touch base if any of my herd get separated or wander too far from the others. I have a bottle baby who calls out if she hears her name then confines to talk quietly as she walks to wherever we are. And anyone who thinks we are late doing something (usually milking orbeing put in the barn or let out) will SCREAM constantly. And my little wether cries piteously when I try to separate him from his mom for a few hours. 

Yup, they make all kinds of noises. Most of them not too loud. Can't wait for breeding season ...  Not!

Earplugs, anyone?  At least my neighbors think it's cool to see animals around lol.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 17, 2010)

My nubian is pretty loud.  My nigerian buck is louder.  He has the most incredible falsetto when he's being ignored!


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2010)

I have Nubians and Saanens. Bit of a mixed herd. None of my goats make any noise at all. They are all calm and quiet.

They did make a hell of a fuss when I first got them home and had to basically drag them into their pen - they really didnt want to leave the trailer. I even considered picking them up and carrying them they were digging their heels in so much!

Your goats will calm down if you feed them well and spend some time with them. Take a chair out there and sit. Perhaps read a book. They will get to know you in a calm relaxed state and you will bond.

Hamish
(Australia)


----------



## Mea (Jun 18, 2010)

Hamish said:
			
		

> I have Nubians and Saanens. Bit of a mixed herd. None of my goats make any noise at all. They are all calm and quiet.
> 
> They did make a hell of a fuss when I first got them home and had to basically drag them into their pen - they really didnt want to leave the trailer. I even considered picking them up and carrying them they were digging their heels in so much!
> 
> ...





  Guess goats "world - wide "  do Not like being moved !!!   or anything else that upsets their routines ...


----------



## The Egg Bandit (Jun 22, 2010)

My gals also do NOT like their routine being changed.  For the past week we have been experiencing severe thunderstorms during our usual milking time.  Since we haven't yet set up an inside milking station, we are controlled by the weather.  I hate it, but the girls hate it more!  Fortunately, being in Florida, the downpours are usually over quickly.  But the girls are ABSOLUTELY sure that we have forgotten them, and helpfully try to remind us quite loudly.

One sweet little Kinder who used to mew like a kitten at her loudest, now bawls like she's being skinned alive ever since she kidded for the first time.  And when she wants to be milked, dear heavens!  I am afraid a neighbor will call animal services on us one day.  And then the big Saanen gets going, with her loud mouth demanding service promptly.  I'm pretty sure she breaks most local sound ordinances as far as decibels go.

And don't even get me started on the bucks!  One Nigerian Dwarf whinnies like a horse, the other sounds like he's smoked for 30 years.
But if the schedule is strictly adhered to by us mere humble human servants, there is silence on the farm.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 22, 2010)

Mine aren't even Nubians and they muahhhh pretty much all day long LOL. They talk to me. Sometimes I swear Cissy is yelling at me like "COME FEED ME NOW OR ELSE"


----------



## apdan (Jun 22, 2010)

OH MY GOSH.. I thought I was alone  I weaned my bottle baby off a while ago and so he's a big boy now out in the pen with the other goats. We actually kinda tease them on weekend mornings  It's quite funny, we even told grandma when she was babysitting to do this (she didn't beleive it actually happens)! We open the door to the house and look straight down the yard and we have one of our pens and so our baby would stand there and wait........ as soon as he seen/heard the door open he would start screaming and run to the corner of the pen, where my horse would be standing and she would whinny to the rest of the goats who wait on the other side of the pen where we normally feed grain to everyone and then they would all start screaming..... when we close the door he quits screaming and everyone goes quiet and you wait a few seconds and open the door again, he starts screaming and running, my horse whinny's and then the rest start screaming! It's hilarious!!!!! Then when you "sneak" out the other door in the house and walk out into the other side of the yard the other goats start screaming and my horse and the bottle baby come running!!! Yea.... grandma didn't believe us until she actually did it when she was babysitting one weekend!


----------



## Ashmeade (Jun 22, 2010)

Nubians are one of the loudest, vocal breeds of goats.


----------



## Mea (Jun 22, 2010)

The Egg Bandit said:
			
		

> But if the schedule is strictly adhered to by us mere humble human servants, there is silence on the farm.


So sad....but true.......   


  Do You ever wonder just Who is in charge of Who ???


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a young Doeling 4 mos old that girl will yell even with a mouth full of hay...

And of course they all will holler if they think i'm not fast enough with the feed...... Man some times i look at them and think BBQ time LOL......






Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Jun 22, 2010)

mossyStone said:
			
		

> I have a young Doeling 4 mos old that girl will yell even with a mouth full of hay...
> 
> And of course they all will holler if they think i'm not fast enough with the feed...... Man some times i look at them and think BBQ time LOL......
> 
> Mossy Stone Farm


LOL!  (cringing and shaking head.......because I know exactly what you mean!)    .....if only they weren't so darn cute!


----------



## AdrieeC (Jul 6, 2010)

I have 2 Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings, and I think they are loud, but not any louder than my rooster who goes off at 3:30 am. I figure if the neighbors don't mind the rooster they won't mind the goats...who don't go off until around 6:30. Although, my neighbor across the road to the south thought my goats were the people's kids down the street crying. HAHAHA!


----------

